# Most challenging spring in a while...



## Petermkerling (Sep 22, 2014)

Sorry for the lack of posts this season, but I’ve sucked lately.

Maybe it’s just me?..... Maybe my expectations were too high after the last couple of years and another big YOY walleye survey?....

I know the weather the last couple months has been tough, but it’s never ideal April-may....

I’ve been out a couple more times than is typical for me at this point in the season. 
in the last 4-5 yrs I would have already had a few spectacular days, a bunch of good-really good days, and only a couple of so-so to bad days. 

Not this year. Most trips have been about like this:

yesterday I was out between condos East of vermilion to Lorain in 20-40 fow w/ big Pep, and we only hooked up 2 eyes in 4+ hours. We threw everything at them speed & direction changes, colors, leads, types...ect. (except worms cause we both forgot them at home). 

Not sure what’s going on. Any help is appreciated from this great group of anglers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

We've been getting at least 10 every time out. Now we've had to move around a bit but im thinking because the fish are now mostly big fish they are broken into pods and scattering. When they get bigger they form wolf packs in the warmer months and separate some so its not like you're going to be able to drop a hook and yank one in got to find an area they are in and work that area. That's what we do and it hasn't failed


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Are you fishing primarily after big weather fronts? Are you using a variety of tactics, changing speeds, depths, lure shape/size, etc. etc.? Are you fishing in the right location? Have you tried holding your mouth differently? Do you have bananas on the boat? Did you change the name of your vessel without going through the appropriate ceremony? Did your ex-wife have a voodoo woman put a curse on you? Have your dropped any mirrors in 2021, or does your neighbors black cat cross your path every morning? Does your fishing buddy use Brill Cream and Old Spice before he gets on the boat, right before he touches all the lures? 

Kidding aside, 90% of the fish we caught (and my friends too) last week around Niagara were in the top 10' of the water column. That's 90% of over 300 fish over 10 days. The only thing that changed from day to day was location and speed. 

You have a lot of time yet...and your area is just now getting to be prime time. Keep at it....you'll get 'em.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

While I agree that the weather has been strange, if you were tournament fishing someone would be making it happen every time out. 
Keep at it, believe your sonar, fish above the high fish, look for bait. Change tactics often...
Pulled spoons on one rod yesterday with not a single bite. About 1pm I added scent to the spoon and immediately started picking up fish... Never needed to do that in the past but you never know...
Keep at it, they gotta eat.


----------



## fasteddy (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm going to start using jitterbugs and hula poppers to make sure lures are above fish. (Just being funny)
Good thing they let us use 3 rods.


----------



## bowhunter1487 (Aug 13, 2014)

Bad weather timing, it was stupid easy a week and a half ago. The weekend blow was about as bad as it gets not surprised fish are neutral to negative.

It is a little weird, we have still been catching mostly 20-24" fish from the 2015-16 hatches though. The 2018-2019 hatches were supposedly 2-3x larger and those fish haven't been turning up in very big numbers for us. We couldn't keep those earlier class fish off the hook in 2017-18.


----------



## AFadenholz (Sep 19, 2015)

I'm docked in Lorain and would agree that fishing has been tough this year - I am normally on the water at least twice a week, if the weather is decent. I have yet to get more than a two man limit. Last year around this time I couldn't even fish more than 4 rods because we couldn't keep them in the water. I know there are people that have done well over by Huron or further west and I've heard of a few people finding fish out by Cleveland. Not really sure what's going on in Lorain (I think I've only picked up two or three fish around the dump). Most of the fish I have caught have honestly been right outside the breakwall. Personally, I think they should raise the size limit for eyes to 17inches to give those fish a year to spawn. I know a lot of people think that the population is as strong as it has ever been but they've been telling us the same thing about perch for the last five years and they just changed the limit from 30 to 10. Just my two cents on the topic


----------



## Petermkerling (Sep 22, 2014)

bowhunter1487 said:


> Bad weather timing, it was stupid easy a week and a half ago. The weekend blow was about as bad as it gets not surprised fish are neutral to negative.
> 
> It is a little weird, we have still been catching mostly 20-24" fish from the 2015-16 hatches though. The 2018-2019 hatches were supposedly 2-3x larger and those fish haven't been turning up in very big numbers for us. We couldn't keep those earlier class fish off the hook in 2017-18.


Totally agree!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frickster (Jan 1, 2015)

I think its funny hearing guys on here talking about how they're not doing as good as the last couple years. For folks that been around the last 30+ years you guys have came along during some of the best walleye fishing ever seen since the 80's. So yes, its been a little tougher but I can recall not too long ago you couldn't even sniff a walleye off cleveland most of the season. Folks were calling for an out right ban on fishing during the spring on all of the lake because walleye population was so low. Kind of sounds like what folks were saying about the perch population this year. LOL
I'm not picking on one guy but all the folks on here as of lately talking about the "struggle". Folks replying to them have offered some great tips and I would try what they're offering. Also maybe its time to try something brand new that you can think of, you never know what the next thing might be that gets you more fish. Personally the midge hatch has been the biggest/longest I've seen in a while. That's not helping matters at all. Prior to big blow we had, the water clarity was awesome. Maybe those fish can see you coming a long ways away, also explains how some fish are being caught so high up because maybe they can see the lure from 20 feet down and come up after it. I've seen some cool underwater videos of trolling and you can see the walleye shoot up from the bottom to hit the lure. On the same token seen same video where the lure fell right through the school of walleye and nothing went down to get it. Let's see what happens once this midge hatch is over. Also believe it or not but fish are not dumb and adapted when they see their buddy get pulled out of the water. LOL
Good Luck,
Frickster


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

Petermkerling said:


> Sorry for the lack of posts this season, but I’ve sucked lately.
> 
> Maybe it’s just me?..... Maybe my expectations were too high after the last couple of years and another big YOY walleye survey?....
> 
> ...


My spring was going just like yours. But happily it changed last week , went to cranberry creek and hammered em on cranks in shallow. It was awesome to see fish on fish finder! Side note check out Lake Ontario reports. Wow there really struggling.


----------



## rnewman (Mar 25, 2013)

bowhunter1487 said:


> Bad weather timing, it was stupid easy a week and a half ago. The weekend blow was about as bad as it gets not surprised fish are neutral to negative.
> 
> It is a little weird, we have still been catching mostly 20-24" fish from the 2015-16 hatches though. The 2018-2019 hatches were supposedly 2-3x larger and those fish haven't been turning up in very big numbers for us. We couldn't keep those earlier class fish off the hook in 2017-18.


We fish around the islands so can't speak of Lorain area,but we we have done well and have caught our limits the 4 times out with those 2015 fish.Agreed,that in 2017-18,you couldn't keep those fish off your line.Think the reason then was there were not enough bigger fish in system to keep them away.I believe the larger 2015 fish are keeping those 2018-19 hatches further west.The charters i keep in touch with around islands are also catching regular limits too.But we started catching more junk,shorts and some 15-18" fish 10 days ago and I have seen mostly 2018yr fish at the Port Clinton cleaners where i go for our fish cleaning.The head boats and casters are catching mostly those 2018 fish last 2wks and i believe they will make their way east and pick up the slack over the rest of the lake soon.I believe the ODNR projections of catchable walleye are at record levels.


----------



## Petermkerling (Sep 22, 2014)

Frickster said:


> I think its funny hearing guys on here talking about how they're not doing as good as the last couple years. For folks that been around the last 30+ years you guys have came along during some of the best walleye fishing ever seen since the 80's. So yes, its been a little tougher but I can recall not too long ago you couldn't even sniff a walleye off cleveland most of the season. Folks were calling for an out right ban on fishing during the spring on all of the lake because walleye population was so low. Kind of sounds like what folks were saying about the perch population this year. LOL
> I'm not picking on one guy but all the folks on here as of lately talking about the "struggle". Folks replying to them have offered some great tips and I would try what they're offering. Also maybe its time to try something brand new that you can think of, you never know what the next thing might be that gets you more fish. Personally the midge hatch has been the biggest/longest I've seen in a while. That's not helping matters at all. Prior to big blow we had, the water clarity was awesome. Maybe those fish can see you coming a long ways away, also explains how some fish are being caught so high up because maybe they can see the lure from 20 feet down and come up after it. I've seen some cool underwater videos of trolling and you can see the walleye shoot up from the bottom to hit the lure. On the same token seen same video where the lure fell right through the school of walleye and nothing went down to get it. Let's see what happens once this midge hatch is over. Also believe it or not but fish are not dumb and adapted when they see their buddy get pulled out of the water. LOL
> Good Luck,
> Frickster


I hear you. I too recall how the fishing on Erie has changed over the decades. 
I am just a bit surprised at how this year (so far) has been more challenging than the last 2-3. I mean I would not use 20-30 yr old scotch as the grading scale for 5-10 yr scotch....
Fishing Erie is still awesome, and I am great full to have access to it on the regular. Can’t find better walleye fishing in the state or the country. Possibly the world right now. Just a bit blind sided by this spring not being at all similar to the last few for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

We’ve struggled a bit. I think we’ve been under the majority of the active fish though. 
mix it up- try some things that don’t fall under. ”normal”. 
in ‘07-08 we had a hard time as the fish got bigger they became a bit more selective. Before then it was like the last few years- easy- and as the weather stabilizes it will get easier to pattern them


----------



## Labman1127 (Jul 27, 2012)

Definitely a noticeable decline in the “45 minute limit” super fisherman posts on here recently...
I am sure those will show up again 3 weeks from now when the big schools show up and then everyone becomes an instant walleye pro again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Petermkerling (Sep 22, 2014)

No doubt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

All you guys who have fished from Huron to Avon pt. Know what the sonar has been looking like. For some reason the majority of the fish simply aren't feeding. My sonar looked like display mode the last time I was out for literally miles!! When these fish turn on its gonna be a good time!! Lilgoose.

Sent from my moto g power (2021) using Tapatalk


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

lil goose said:


> All you guys who have fished from Huron to Avon pt. Know what the sonar has been looking like. For some reason the majority of the fish simply aren't feeding. My sonar looked like display mode the last time I was out for literally miles!! When these fish turn on its gonna be a good time!! Lilgoose.
> 
> Sent from my moto g power (2021) using Tapatalk


After years of disappointing spring jig fishing I gave in and hired a charter this spring to figure out what we had been doing wrong. The takeaway was we needed to be going out at dawn instead of 8am, and to use more sensitive rods. Anyway after the jig bite slowed the captain trolled for the remainder of the trip at my request. We had driven over some really good marks on the trip from Catawba to the reefs. He put out 12 lines and it was REALLY slow. I asked him where he was going to fish for his afternoon trip and his response was surprising. He intended to troll that same area for his afternoon trip because he knew it was loaded with walleye and that they’d eventually bite. We ended that day with about 1/2 limit. Two hours later I got a text from the captain. The fish had started biting and he was finishing up a 36 fish limit in that same area that hadn’t worked for us three hours earlier. His point was ‘I knew that area had good marks, we caught a few of them on your trip so we know they’re walleye. Why waste the customer’s fishing time looking for other places to fish when I know there’s fish right where we fished in your trip? I knew they’d eventually bite’. He added that if one of the other captains in his network was on a good bite that he’d move for that, but that wasn’t happening that morning. It was slow for everyone. The takeaways from the trolling part of that trip were that with enough lines out, you can still catch a handful of fish and that with time, good marks will eventually start biting’ I guess unless you have solid information of a bite somewhere else, you keep trying. Sometimes it’s fishing not catching!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Petermkerling (Sep 22, 2014)

Better today. But still less than what I’ve averaged the last 3-4 years the first week of June. But a great morning nonetheless.
Boated 9, most were over 4 lbs. 
at least that many short strikes, and sheep. Bandits and flickers at 55 back. Shut off after 10-11. East of Lorain in 15-27 fow. Relatively tight area, and Not a ton of marks....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B Ron 11 (Jul 14, 2012)

This year has been different. Early and late bite had been best. Been fishing mostly Cleveland and Lorain. I never do well in beat up water. Unless they’re only a few boats out, I stay away from the dump. Too many boats in one area. I go east or west and find my own fish. Most fish are still in top 18 FOW. May take a while to find them but when you do, they are firing. Mostly 49 to 53 FOW or 16 to 20 in tight.


----------



## portney (Aug 7, 2015)

I agree with the rhe guys fishing Lorain this year. Been out 5 times, with very little to show for it . A few here and there. Tried off Vermilion, Sheffield Village, Avon Point. Trolling bandits Yozuri’s, worm harnesses, Spoons. Tried jigging with Erie Dearies, vibees, jigs. Trolled fast, trolled slow. S turns straight. Lots of good marks, very few fish. Fished 10’ down down to 55’. When some of the charter guys run to the islands, and forego Lorain, something is awry. I’m heading to Florida for a week or so, then back at it. Tried outriggers, downriggers, Dipsey’s, 2 ounce weights, bottom bouncers, and inline planer boards.

Thinking dynamite, or spear fishing - need a wetsuit.

Port


----------



## Petermkerling (Sep 22, 2014)

Yesterday was a different story. Catch rate was more like what we have come to expect; which is to say ridiculously good. 
Big Pep and I fished the LEWT out of Lorain and handled about 40 “keeper” walleyes by 2:00. It was spectacular!! Only problem was we couldn’t find any over 4 lbs. So our 5 biggest fish didn’t quite break 20 lbs....winning team had something like 36 lbs. Shout out to fellow OGF’er Jame Balog who weighed in the top 15. good job!
Awesome day, cool tournament that has taught me some, and I look forward to doing it again!

Oh yea, we fished all alone in 15’-22’ and 52’ between Avon and East of Lorain. Tried cranks harnesses and spoons presented in different ways, but bandits and flickers 50-70 back ruled the day for us. We just could not get any of the deeper marks to bite. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

Petermkerling said:


> ig Pep and I fished the LEWT out of Lorain and handled about 40 “keeper” walleyes by 2:00. It was spectacular!! Only problem was we couldn’t find any over 4 lbs. So our 5 biggest fish didn’t quite break 20 lbs....winning team had something like 36 lbs. Shout out to fellow OGF’er Jame Balog who weighed in the top 15.


Thanks, we had a similar day caught a ton of fish but only one good one. Fished very skinny water in front of the waterworks/lakeview for the first pass. We had three 4.5-5lb fish in the boat by 7:05 and sadly had to weigh all of those fish. After that pass we fished the beaver contours and then off of Sheffield only pulling one good fish at the contours and a bunch of chickens at Sheffield 

Big congrats to Andrew and Ryan on the win (also OGF members)


----------



## pitchin (Apr 3, 2005)

*Had trouble getting a bite yesterday until I put a Stinger Kevorkian Circus on. Can't remember the last time I caught a fish on one but with clear water and bright sun the lines lit up as soon as they hit the water. #3 70' to 80' back 61ft by the Gold Coast. Change things up, chances are what worked yesterday won't necessarily tomorrow.*


----------

